# Would like to adopt a rescue dog..feel discriminated against



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

As a former foster mom, I always gave more weight to those families who "pleaded" their case. When considering applicants, my last rescue gave you every bit of information collected from the application to the interviews to home visits to help in making decisions. As someone who worked the rescue hotline & screened potential adopters, I also encouraged my applicants that didn't look perfect on paper to advocate their case--for those that actually took the time to write something, it was clear that the picture on paper didn't match reality & the rescues successfully adopted out goldens to these applicants.

If you don't want to plead your case, then why not start with volunteering with the rescue so they got to know you. 

PS: sorry about the loss of your pups.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*SophieAnne*



sophieanne said:


> My husband and I are golden lovers. Have had a golden in our life for the past 18 years. You may have seen my posts about my dog Simon who I lost 3 weeks ago today. I am starting to look at possibly adopting a rescue dog to join our family and be a new friend for our 7 year old Sophie.
> 
> So what's the problem...we live in a community that is made up of 3 story rowhomes (and don't have fenced yards). We have a big field behind our home where we took our dogs to play and we take them for walks (on leashes) at least 4-5 times a day. We both work close to home so we both come home at lunch to walk them.
> 
> ...


SophieAnne

I agree with SheetsSM-please your case!
We rescued our Smooch from Golden Ret. Rescue many years ago, They had a fence requirement, too, but we filled out the application and then the lady visited our home. Ken and I showed her the back of our townhome and that it was fenced in back, but not along the sides. We assured her that Smooch and our Snobear were always on the leash out there, and she approved us.

Another option for you might be to check into if your Townhome bylaws allow you to get an electronic fence.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

I'd agree to plead your case, I believe that the rescues and shelters do the best they can with limited resources and have found over time that in general they can safely make assumptions about things like fences and young children in the home, or any other metric they use to screen applicants. I can promise that they have the dogs best interest at heart and good intentions as I'm sure you do.
My personal experience when fostering (followed by adopting) my Baxter was that they automatically raised an eyebrow about our career in the military as I well believe they should as I've seen the craigslist postings about rehoming pets due to a overseas move or deployment which make me want to vomit. "What part of lifetime commitment didn't you understand?" I ask my computer screen and fume.
After having the director in my home and being able to show that my past dogs take priority in every major life change we faced from several cross country moves here in the U.S. and several deployments and assignments overseas including Germany, Croatia, Cuba, Iraq, and Afghanistan. The director of the shelter could easily see that wherever or however we were challenged by military service our dogs were with us and receiving the best of care and love.
I applaud you for seeking a rescue and hope you will persevere in your search. Maybe just look at it as if you have to get past the secretary's desk because you know that if you had 5 minutes to talk with the boss you'd be rewarded with the great job you seek.


----------



## Golden Trainer (Oct 6, 2012)

I remember when I was ready for my very first dog. I had worked with dogs before and even went to college to learn how to train service dogs for people with disabilities. My first experience with dogs included taking them everywhere with you and really bonding with them and giving them most of my time.
I was 24 years old and was ready for my first dog. I had never been able to have a dog growing up because my parents weren't really dog people, so I had waited years for the chance to have my first dog.

I had my heart set on adopting a rescue golden retriever and scouted out pet finder. After filling out an extensive online application and waiting 4 months with no phone call, email or any contact what so ever I called and left a message...no response. A week later I sent an e-mail and their response was simply "We can not process your application." No explanation, no follow up to further questions or inquires, that was it.

So I have absolutely no idea why they decided that I was not a good home. Maybe it was because I never owned a dog before and didn't have a vet reference, but they said that they would take that in to consideration if it was your first dog. I even had a fenced yard for exercising. It was not huge but it was a decent size with very tall fencing.
Later on some one involved in rescue said maybe it was just my age and me being young meant that I was a lot more likely to give up my dog and not be a responsible owner.
After about a year of actively searching for a dog of my own through pet finder and getting turned down, rejected or having so many people look at a specific dog and finding out there was a better match for that specific dog and even being offered a volunteer position as a foster parent but not able to adopt... friends started encouraging me to look for breeders.

I found a wonderful 6 month old puppy and on feb 22 it will be 4 years and it has been quite a journey and I couldn't have asked for a better dog!


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your experience and agree I have had similar experiences with local rescues. I was rejected because I am single and work full time, this despite the fact that I had already researched day cares and had committed that the dog would be in daycare when I work.

Do not give up!!!!!! Expand your search!!!! There are rescues out there that are practical and will work with you. I agree plead your case with every single one - but don't give up. The reality is that the rescues that won't adopt to you just don't have the dog you were meant to have. The rescue that works with you has that dog! I firmly believe it.

About 8 months after I got my Remy from a rescue in TN (blind adoption, I had never met him til I picked him up at the airport) - I went to an event where all those rescues who had rejected me had tables set up. I went to each of them (wearing a Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue shirt) and showed them my beautiful boy who happens to be special needs, and doesn't he look loved/cared for and perfect?!

Each and every one of them offered to adopt a sibling for him to me. Um.....screw them!

Don't give up - you'll find your dog!


----------



## Dayn741 (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm sorry! It can be ridiculous. I'm an active agility and obedience competitor and teach agility, and was turned down sight unseen for no fence. I ended up getting an adult dog from a breeder. I agree get them to know you, volunteer at the adoption events etc... Good luck!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I use to help a GR Rescue, all applicants were considered on a case by case basis with preference given to experienced dog owners, especially those with Goldens. 

I hope this GR Rescue will do the same.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

You sound like a wonderful home. I hope you can plead your case and the rescue is flexible. If the rescue leadership is intractable, consider contacting your local shelters and vet offices and let them know you are looking for a Golden. Sometimes vet clinics learn of clients who need to give up their dogs and many shelters adopt out first to the public. Some actually put their databases of available animals online so you can monitor and go visit before legal holds are finished. Petfinder and even Craigslist are options. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I found both of my Goldens on Petfinder.com. 

I adopted my girl through the GR Rescue I use to help and I adopted my boy through my County Humane Society.

There is also a Group on FB, it's called Friends of Golden Retrievers. 
It lists Goldens in Shelters that are in need of being adopted or available to Rescue Groups throughout the US.

Here is the link:

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophieanne*

Sophieanne

I agree with Carolina Mom. Have you looked on Petfinder.com or Petharbor. com
at the shelters! My first Golden, Smooch, was pulled from a shelter in Chicago, by Golden Ret. Rescue.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

All I can say is good luck and keep your eyes open. Been there. 

We adopted a different breed (rough collie) and went back to interviewing breeders and narrowing down my choices there. 

The silver lining or nice thing I took away is - basically, there must be very limited golden retrievers within these rescues if they turn good homes away as much as they do. I already know too that golden retrievers who land in shelters - there is a very hot and heavy competition for these dogs between rescues or people who want to pull for rescues, and people who want to adopt the dogs as soon as they become available.

It's very different than the situation with all breed rescues or those trying to find homes for less desirable breeds. 

As it is, I will always have a quip for anyone who moans and groans about never buying a puppy for as long as there are dogs to be rescued.  

Seriously though - please keep your eyes and heart open - check petfinder, Adopt-a-dog, petango, and other places.... there's always a chance you will see that dog who "belongs" to you. Even if it isn't a golden retriever. Or not completely a golden retriever. There's a lot of special dogs out there.


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

When I was ready to rescue an adult Golden Retriever I sent in my application and didn't really hear much from them. Then one day I felt inspired and got out my dog stationery and hand wrote a long letter about my 2 previous goldens and how much I loved them and how my Leo had recently passed away from kidney failure and what I did to keep him around as long as possible. I got a response very quickly that they had a special needs boy who was about 7 and had been having seizures. I thought about it for about 10 seconds and decided I could handle seizures. I drove the 2 hours to meet him and they let me adopt him. So I would definitely say plead your case and tell them exactly how you will be a wonderful owner. I email the rescue I got Helo from and give them periodic updates on him and she is so happy to hear any news especially when I tell her how well he is doing. Good luck to you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree with the others that have said yes please do plead your case. Take the post you made here, expand on it, and send it in again with your application. It will help the rescue know more about you and give you more attention. Also go to one of the rescue's events and have a conversation with a coordinator. Volunteering so they get to know you is a great idea too, and very rewarding.

You could also apply to other rescues surrounding your area, maybe one of them would be more flexible. You can find the nationwide list on the GRCA website.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

Edited to add, I volunteer with Golden rescue, and your OP would definitely make me want to talk to you more.


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

Well I must say I am glad to see someone post this. No offense to rescues as I realize they are for a great cause and volunteering time but seems like so many goldens get posted that have wonderful families waiting to adopt but rescue steps in quickly, some to the point of bickering who should get the dog. Why???? I'm sure some of you remember my story and not trying to upset rescue groups but like some have stated why is it so hard to adopt? I could have gave a golden a wonderful home and had my heart set on one, pleaded my case but she's still in foster? Other rescue groups are so far away that volunteering is out of the question and to adopt from another group was going to take alot of hours on the road to adoption events hours away and possibly after all that I still wouldnt get a golden. Then there are rescue's begging for help but wont adopt out of there area? Sorry but I can relate as to why this person is upset. I just dont understand why rescue makes it so hard for some to adopt that would give a good home and some groups adopt quick while others keep the golden for a while. Plus like I said so many rescues step in to take dogs that have families waiting and hoping for that one. Why aren't rescues more focused on the ones that dont have someone waiting? Like I said sorry if I offended anyone. Rescues are for a good cause and have helped alot of goldens especially special needs. I know there not all the same but think some of them should consider other factors to make the process a little easier and not disputing on which rescue gets the golden. As for me I still didnt get a rescued golden and still miss having one but and with the odds I got to adorable furbabies of a different breed that I love very much!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*aundy28570*-has the girl you were interested in adopting, been cleared medically yet?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

aundy28570 said:


> As for me I still didnt get a rescued golden and still miss having one but and with the odds I got two adorable furbabies of a different breed that I love very much!


Bless you for adopting<:


----------



## aundy28570 (Jul 4, 2013)

Carolina Mom, I'm not 100% sure but from my understanding they thought she may need another surgery but wanted to go ahead and place her with someone who could afford the cost and unfortunately I didnt have the money. Since then, her recovery has gone well so I'm not sure when she will be adopted. I tried another rescue and would have to drive over 3 hours Saturdays to meet there goldens and they said that could be a while if at all before I found a gr. Thats alot of driving.
Seems like its just not possible for me to adopt as there was always a reason and it was to frustrating. I was more than capable of providing a great home so looks like if I want a golden I will have to wait til I can get a puppy and that may never happen. Reguardless its all good now as I am happy with the furbabies I have but still miss having a gr.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm not sure how Grand Strand operates, but normally a dog in a GR Rescue Group that needs medical treatment or surgery is not usually available for adoption until the dog has been cleared medically.

Grand Strand may have been looking for a foster to adopt home, meaning this girl would have been placed with someone while she had her surgeries and the Rescue Group was paying the expenses. Then once she had recovered and was cleared medically, she would be adopted. 

I adopted my girl through CFGRR-I did a Foster to adopt of her. She had stage 3 HW and was treated over a 4 month period. Her treatments were done at my Vet clinic by my house and CFGRR paid all her expenses. When she finished her treatments and was cleared medically, I officially adopted her through CFGRR. 

Her HW treatments and spay expenses were over $3500, my adoption fee was $200 or $250, can't remember the exact amount without looking it up. She's been with me 7 years now.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

There are so many goldens listed on petfinder.com! Even some adults that look like they're pure bred.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I started a thread for Goldens that are available for Adoption in Humane Societies and in Rescue Groups that are non GR Rescues. I list them as I come across them.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cases/272457-available-adoption-listings.html


----------

